# Lundgren M7 vs. Bareknuckle Pickups



## Euthanasia (May 4, 2007)

Hi mates (

I know there was a thread just like that but i didnt get my answers so much and it was another person with another guitar and might be another sound wanted... anyway!!

*My guitar*: Schecter C-7 Blackjack
*Type of music*: Modern Metal (Meshuggah style, Sludge, Metalcore...) 
*Guitar tune*: One step down (A) or even lower if i will want in the future...
*Bands i like their sound *- Meshuggah, Nevermore, Killswitchengage...

I would like the sound to be crunchy and thick, but smooth and big if i will want it to be.

I dont know which Barenuckle's pickup will be the best competitor to the M7 because i only know the names but not the features, and i dont know what the differences between alnico 5 and cremic and all that, and what fits what type of music or sounds the most. i hope you will help me with that 

waiting for answer, thanks!!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 5, 2007)

You're probably going to want ceramic if you go for the BKs (ceramic is highest output). The most direct competition with the Lundgren M7 would be a Ceramic Warpig.


----------



## kanamvar32 (May 5, 2007)

the bare knuckle miracle man i hear would be good for mesuggah while the ceramic warpig is better suited for nevermore (one reason i got it). i got my bkps b4 knowing about the M7 so I never researched it.


----------



## Euthanasia (May 5, 2007)

can you describe the tone of every pickups?
like:
"this one is has more trebel/bass/mid/gain than this one" or "this one has a thicker/tighter sounds" or something like that?
and how the alnico sound in comparison to the cremic?


----------



## DeL07 (May 5, 2007)

Smoother and more natural sounding....

I think you may want actives instead... Those are gonna give you the crunch and thickness you're looking for... And the bands you named use them (minus Meshuggah....)


----------



## Stitch (May 5, 2007)

There is no such thing as a "vs." written after "Bareknuckle"...

That said, I'd actually suggest the M7 to you, it sounds more like what you are looking for - definition.

However, tbh, while its all metal, sludge metal has a totally different set of requirements from the clarity and tightness you want in metalcore and Meshuggah.


----------



## Euthanasia (May 5, 2007)

thanks guys!!
and stitch216, you right about the differences between the metalcore and sludge but i want a pickup that will fit al those styles together in the best way.
so do you still think its the M7?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 6, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> thanks guys!!
> and stitch216, you right about the differences between the metalcore and sludge but i want a pickup that will fit al those styles together in the best way.
> so do you still think its the M7?



Actually, I'd still have to recommend the M7s (tentatively) because while I've heard both the ceramic Warpigs and the M7s have a sludge-metal kind of sound, I've never heard the Warpigs as tight and clear as the M7s. The worst thing I can say about the M7s is finding sound clips of them that aren't of Meshuggah.

If you live in America, they're going to cost about the same anyways.


----------



## Stitch (May 6, 2007)

They are gonna cost about the same...

Despite being the braknuckle kid around here and absolutely loving everything they do I think it honestly sounds like the M7 will be the more versatile pickup for you, precisely because it isn't as versatile as the Bareknuckle.



That doesn't really make sense.  I think it'll be much easier to make an uber-defined pickup (like the M7) sludgy than it will be to try and make a sludgy pickup (Ibanez V87 ) defined.

My $0.02.


----------



## Euthanasia (May 7, 2007)

hmmm which pickup got more "crunch" into it and which one is smoother?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't describe either one with the word "crunch"... they're both high output as hell.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 7, 2007)

yea man, for that crunch AND high out put, try an emg 81-7, it slays man


----------



## Euthanasia (May 7, 2007)

I prefer NOT routing my guitar, and most people says both M7 and BK are better. and i wont need to change the electronics and to replase my neck PU. so its the M7 or Barenuckle.
how come the M7 will be more versatile for me if the BK considerd s more versatile?


----------



## JBroll (May 7, 2007)

I think that when he said 'it would be easier to make a well-defined pickup sludgy than to make a sludgy pickup well-defined' (paraphrasing) he means that with the M7 you basically have a ten-ton block of granite that can be any shape you want it with enough work but with the BKP route you could find yourself trying to make Michelangelo's David into The Thinker. Perhaps I'm just as off as you are, though.

Just listened to those Q-Tuner clips... the overdrive clip is sickening, sounds like what would happen if Vai was turned into an eight-year-old and forced to parody himself, but the clean sound is incredibly detailed and I'll swear on any god named that those are the most bell-like chimes I've heard, period. Goddamnit, I want five of them and I want them now.

Jeff


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 7, 2007)

Euthanasia said:


> how come the M7 will be more versatile for me if the BK considerd s more versatile?



Probably because no major signed artist uses BK warpigs, but with the M7s you have... Meshuggah. So in people's minds, M7s = Meshuggah.

Anyways, you probably can't go wrong with either. Both are super high quality pickups.

That being said, I didn't even believe that Bareknuckles would be that much better than say, DiMarzios until I heard a side by side comparison in identical guitars through the same amp. My first response was, "you're joking, right?"


----------



## Euthanasia (May 8, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Just listened to those Q-Tuner clips... the overdrive clip is sickening, sounds like what would happen if Vai was turned into an eight-year-old and forced to parody himself, but the clean sound is incredibly detailed and I'll swear on any god named that those are the most bell-like chimes I've heard, period. Goddamnit, I want five of them and I want them now.
> 
> Jeff



youre talking about the M7?

And jongpil, you probablly right about me cant go wrong with either one of them...

but can somebody tell me the comparison in frequencies?
i dont want a pickup which have a lack of mids ofcourse or too much bass...
so which one is brighter? bassier? tighter? 
which one got more gain?
which one will fit my schecter c-7 blackjack better? (pretty bassy guitar)
I think the M7 gonna be my answer but i just want you final words 

thanks


----------



## JBroll (May 8, 2007)

No, I was talking about Q-Tuner pickups, which are just sounding inhuman right about now. I want a pair myself. The M7s are tasty, but I haven't heard clean sounds out of them apart from what Meshuggah did, and when I heard the Q-tuner clean clip it really threw me off. Overdrive was awful, but that was probably the player - the detail of that clean sound really caught me by surprise. The website is q-tuner.com if you wanted to check them out - a wee bit cheaper for us here in the states, but I don't know how Israel taxes imports from different places so...

Jeff


----------



## Euthanasia (May 8, 2007)

I dont search for a really good clean tone, i have the neck picup, or other guitars for that (
just the best distorted sound i can get for the kind of music i want! 



Euthanasia said:


> can somebody tell me the comparison in frequencies?
> i dont want a pickup which have a lack of mids ofcourse or too much bass...
> so which one is brighter? bassier? tighter?
> which one got more gain?
> ...



....?

...well?


----------

